# Spouse visa application from Morocco



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm a British Citizen and got married to my Moroccan wife, 2 years ago in Morocco. By the end of next month, I will have been working for a period of 6 months in a permanent role, earning over the £18,600 threshold. We will be applying for a Spouse visa at the end of next month (after receiving my 6th payslip) and I wanted to kindly ask if the moderators could confirm if we are using the correct documentation:

Sponsor:
- Letter of support
- Colour photocopy of the entirety of my passport
- Letter of employment
- Utility bill (in my name)
- Birth certificate
- Evidence of relationship: boarding passes to Morocco and elsewhere (holidays together), print outs of hotel bookings (email confirmations), records of email conversations, skype logs, proof of initial contact, photos of joint holidays with family and wedding, money transfer receipts
- passport photos x 2

Finances (Category A):
- 6 months of bank statements 
- 6 months of payslips

Accommodation:
- Housing inspection report (will be living in a 3 bedroom house with my mother and younger brother. The property is in my mother's name).
- Letter of support from homeowner
- Mortgage agreement*
- Latest Council tax bill*
- Home insurance certificate*
- Property title deed*
* these will all be in my mother's name.

Applicant:
- Letter in support of application
- TB certificate (original and translated)
- PET English exam (taken in October 2014 - original and translated)
- Birth certificate (original and translated)
- Photocopy of National ID card
- Passport
- Passport photos x 2
- Police check record (original and translated)


Questions:
1) I will ask my bank to print my bank statements, in branch. Would these need to be stamped by them?

2) Do the colour photocopies of my passport need to be certified?

3) Prior to my current job, I was not earning the threshold amount of £18,600. With this in mind, should I not include my P60 with the application?

4) Do the passport photos need to be certified?

5) Are there any documents I have missed out?

6) How much should we pay for the NHS surcharge?

Apologies for so many questions and thank you very much in advance for your time.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

If your are British citizen you don't need to certify your passport pages, leave out birth certificates and money transfer receipts . 1-if the bank statements are printed ,they need to be stamped if they send them by post ,no need to be stamped ,2- yes include your p60 and attach to it a letter explaining why you were not earning the threshold ,3-passport photos shouldn't be certified ,5- you should pay 600£ For the NHS surcharge .moderstors can correct me if I am wrong .good luck .


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi i m moroccan and i have been married with a british citizen for 7 months now , we applied for a spouse on the second of june but i can t help being so affraid of getting my visa recused because we didn t put much pictures of us together,we have a strong file cause we paid a solicitor plus more than 1000 paper of our conversations on whatsapp n stuff n he came to see me 5 times now n he stays at least two weeks with me , but i can t help being nervous about the pictures thing


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

In additional n to what manel said.0, you don't need home insurance, national ID card or police record check-unless the applicant has a criminal record which must be disclosed.

You need a letter of employment and you should also include a sample itinerary for when she hopes to travel.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Enami123 said:


> Hi i m moroccan and i have been married with a british citizen for 7 months now , we applied for a spouse on the second of june but i can t help being so affraid of getting my visa recused because we didn t put much pictures of us together,we have a strong file cause we paid a solicitor plus more than 1000 paper of our conversations on whatsapp n stuff n he came to see me 5 times now n he stays at least two weeks with me , but i can t help being nervous about the pictures thing


10-15 pages of communication is sufficient. 1000 pages is ridiculous.


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Enami123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i m moroccan and i have been married with a british citizen for 7 months now , we applied for a spouse on the second of june but i can t help being so affraid of getting my visa recused because we didn t put much pictures of us together,we have a strong file cause we paid a solicitor plus more than 1000 paper of our conversations on whatsapp n stuff n he came to see me 5 times now n he stays at least two weeks with me , but i can t help being nervous about the pictures thing
> ...


Lol i didn t give them all the pages , i just gave them some of them like the first one n the page 500 - 800 10000 something like that maybe 10in overall


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you Manel and Nylon for the advice and your time. Greatly appreciate it.

Just thought of a few other questions (sorry):

1) Would my wife (the applicant) need to submit her bank statements and an employment letter?

2) Besides the documentation above (including the revisions that you both mentioned), is there anything else we should submit? (E.g. a printed copy of the application form).

3) Could you kindly explain the procedure from creating an account on the visas4UK site, until obtaining the visa, please? When do we pay the NHS surcharge? 

Thank you again!


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Forgot to add:

4) What's the best way to submit all the documentation? If folders/binders are not recommended, how could I keep everything tidy and organised?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#4 See my sticky at the top.
#3 Create account, apply online, pay visa fees, book biometric appointment, go to IHS site and pay, write reference number on the front page of your printed-out application, attend and submit documents, and wait. 
#2 You need printed out copy of application.
#1 Yes if she is working in Morocco.


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you very, very much, Joppa.

Grateful to all of you for replying so quickly and in detail.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Inami 123 ,how many photos did you submit ?did you submit copies of the photos ?can you type the exact wording of the refusal ?moderators can help you .


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear friends,

My wife has started the online form (VAF4A) and has found that there is a part missing, in comparison to the same form we printed out. 

The online application has omitted the section: 6.2 - "Have you travelled outside your country of residence (excluding to the UK) in the last 10 years?".

How should we proceed? Complete the online application, pay the IHS and then book an appointment? Or should we complete the form by hand and then book an appointment? (Not sure if the second option is available).

Also, had a few questions about VAF4A, please:

1) The online application asks about the sponsor: "when did they arrive in the UK?". I (the sponsor) was born in the UK and the answer box only allows the input of a date. Should we enter my date of birth? 

2) Another question asks: "what is their relationship to you?" - we are married, so would 'partner' be the correct choice? I'd have thought that wife or husband would have been in the selectable answers menu.

3) For "on which date do you wish to travel to the UK?" - we are submitting our application at the end of August, so what would be an appropriate date to enter for this question?

4) The VAF4A pdf that we printed out, is different in presentation and order to the online application. Should we complete the online application and then complete a printed version, by hand?

I apologise for so many questions. Thank you again in advance for your time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't complete VAF4A form by hand - only for North Korean use!
#1 Yes DOB.
#2 Partner will do. Then write under 'other information' that you are a spouse.
#3 This is rather important Put the earliest date you can travel to UK with your visa. You get a vignette valid only 30 days in which to travel to UK and collect your BRP from post office, and what you put down here dictates the timeframe. You can apply up to 3 months before your proposed travel date.
#4 As I said, don't do anything with downloaded VAF4A. Just print out your online application and submit it (and keep another copy for your record).


----------



## Akos85 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

I'm a British citizen and my husband lives in Ghana. He is a barber by trade and thus all of his work is done cash in hand (no bank deposits). Would this explanation be enough or should I tell him to start making bank deposits to correspond with how much he makes. Ordinarily I would just omit his employment but we made a previous application (that was rejected due to our mistake) and included details of his employment.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just tell him to start banking his takings and submit statement as evidence of work. Don't worry about it - it plays no part in meeting financial requirement.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

i want to ask you Enami123 how long did it take to answer you when you applied?
please i want to know the processing time in Morocco if someone knows???


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

It depends from 9 to 12 weeks


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

You misunderstood me , i didn t get my visa refused, i said that i was just worried about it because i didn t put much pictures , they told me that they take 60 working days maximum now it s been around 54 working days n still i have no updates good luck


mera860 said:


> i want to ask you Enami123 how long did it take to answer you when you applied?
> please i want to know the processing time in Morocco if someone knows???


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you manel did u get your visa?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

i wish you good luck Enami123 just asked how long did u wait for them to answer you when they refused your first visa .
good luck


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

I ve never got my visa regused dear i m still waiting for their response,what about you ? When did u apply?


mera860 said:


> i wish you good luck Enami123 just asked how long did u wait for them to answer you when they refused your first visa .
> good luck


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

I got my visa approved today !!!!!!! If anyone needs help i m here n good lich everyone


Enami123 said:


> I ve never got my visa regused dear i m still waiting for their response,what about you ? When did u apply?
> 
> 
> mera860 said:
> ...


----------



## Enami123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello , please i need your help i got my spouse visa on the 14 of this month and i want to stay in morocco ( my country) an extra month snd then go to uk , but i heard that i can t stay more than 28 days here after i get my visa , is that true? Thank you so much


Joppa said:


> #4 See my sticky at the top.
> #3 Create account, apply online, pay visa fees, book biometric appointment, go to IHS site and pay, write reference number on the front page of your printed-out application, attend and submit documents, and wait.
> #2 You need printed out copy of application.
> #1 Yes if she is working in Morocco.


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello friends,

We've submitted the VAF4A online and paid for the IHS charge, visa fee and booked our appointment in Rabat, which is a little over 2 weeks away.

Had some final questions regarding the documents for submission, please:


1) Should we submit the land registry document?

The property that my wife will join me in, belongs to my mother. As such, I have collected the latest mortgage statement, mortgage agreement (and offer) and property title deed (all in my mother's name). Have also got the housing inspection report. Are these sufficient or should we add the land registry document also?


2) Do payslips need to be stamped?

My payslips are on letter headed paper, which states the name of my employer. Should I ask for them to be stamped or ask for a letter from my employer and have them say that all the payslips are authentic?


3) Payslips - 6 months

Just to clarify an answer given by Manel, I have been working for my current employer for the last 6 months, in a permanent role and earning above the required £18,600. Prior to this, I was not working for a while. My P6O from this year, only shows one month in which I paid taxes (this was my first month of employment). Manel mentioned that I should attach a letter to my P60 and explain that prior to my current employment, I was not working. Is this correct? Could you kindly clarify what information I should include on such a letter, please? 


4) Applicant letter and Sponsor letter

What information should I include in each letter? Does the sponsor letter need to be attested or signed by a solicitor?


Thank you again for all your kindness and help. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Would be very grateful for a response from Joppa or Nyclon. This is the last part of our application. Thank you again for your help to date.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 That's fine.
#2 No stamping needed.
#3 Just state the P60 only reflects one month's employment in your current job.
#4 How you met, engagement, marriage, plans for the future. Write a little about factors that you believe make your relationship stronger, such as shared interests, beliefs and philosophy. Why you have chosen UK as place to settle. No attestation needed but should be signed with real signature (no email attachment etc).


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you VERY much Joppa. We are both grateful for your time and help.


----------



## Aaka (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Joppa and friends, 

We have submitted our application in Rabat and according to the status on TLScontact, it has been despatched to the UKVI. 

Just waiting to read that it has been received and then wait for a positive result, God willing.

Thank you to Joppa, Nyclon and Manel for your help and thoughtful advice/answers. Truly grateful!


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi 
i got a message yesterday from uk visa center to come to collect my passport does it mean that i got the visa ? please i need your help 
Enami123 any help please


----------



## Hobbiton (May 28, 2015)

mera860 said:


> Hi
> i got a message yesterday from uk visa center to come to collect my passport does it mean that i got the visa ? please i need your help
> Enami123 any help please


It doesn't mean that you got visa, it's an automatic email from ukvi. Don't worry, just go and collect your passport. Good luck


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

hi can someone help me plz i got my visa and i Got a biometric residence permit (BRP) what about my IHS Immigration health surcharge card how i can get it ?? thank you v much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no such card. You just register with a GP.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa i want to know what is GP ? and how i can register with GP


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

mera860 said:


> thank you joppa i want to know what is GP ? and how i can register with GP


Your GP is your local family doctor. You register with the nearest surgery to you so that you can receive medical treatment if you need it in the future. You should show them your BRP and will have to fill out a registration form. You will then be sent an NHS card in a week or so after registration.


----------



## pyvday (Apr 23, 2015)

mera860 said:


> hi can someone help me plz i got my visa and i Got a biometric residence permit (BRP) what about my IHS Immigration health surcharge card how i can get it ?? thank you v much


Hi Mera. Glad to hear you got your visa! How long were you waiting to get a decision please? We applied at the end of August and it's not even been looked at yet


----------

